# What's the best way to Catch a Fox?



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I am currently using Snares where I know he's been and No Luck yet. Then It occurred to me that maybe there was a more effective way to do this. So any suggestions?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Footholds and dirtholes is what I hear works good on them.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you read through all the old pages of posts here? I'm sure you'd find all sorts of useful information there?

You're asking way too "general" of a question for someone to attempt an answer. You need to try & ask a more specific question.

Are you attempting to catch a certain fox you've sighted? How & where are you setting your snare(s), it's loop-size, height ff the ground, etc.?

Smitty


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

Sorry Smitty for not being Specific
I have looked at the other Posts and I couldn't understand most of what everybody was saying 
This is a Red fox a pretty big one too that keeps eating my chickens 
I have two 8 inch snares set about 8 inches off the groun


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

where I've found his tracks through some briars


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, it's just a question like "how do I build a car". It could be answered, but it would be too lengthy for someone to do. If you can give an instance of something you don't understand, we can explain it to you.

Let me ask this, it sounds like you don't have much experience trapping (which is fine), but K-9 are some of the harder critters to catch. Do you live in an area that you could shoot it?

Any way you could post a pic of one of your sets?

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

go to www.traps4kids.com, they have some stuff in there about snaring.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I got him must be luck
I would like to start trapping coyotes and ***** but I would have to move out into the country


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Steele_84 said:


> I got him must be luck


Wasn't any "luck" to it, you're an offical snareman now :beer:



Steele_84 said:


> I would like to start trapping coyotes and ***** but I would have to move out into the country


Coyotes are a K9, just like the fox, only on a little larger scale. '**** run with their heads down, so lower your loop to a handwidth off the ground.

Why move? Just find some local property to trap. I'm sure you know some landowners in your area you could talk to.

Congrats on the fox,
Smitty


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

I never thought about asking to trap on other people's land. I know tons of old folks that would love for someone to trap coyotes on their land. Thanks Smitty for the Advice.javascript:emoticon(':beer:')
javascript:emoticon(':beer:')


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

If you haven't already read it, there's a post pinned at the top of the page titled: "What it takes to get into trapping". You might pick-up some good info there regarding gaining permission.

Good Luck!
Smitty


----------

